# Rosie



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 11, 2008)

In December 2005 I walked into a pet store and saw such a beautiful lionhead baby sitting in the glass enclosure and although I was drawn to her I left the store without her. For the next week, I kept thinking about her and even named her Rosie so I decided to go back and get her. When I got there I noticed the glass enclosure was empty and was told that someone had already bought her the day before. I left the store crushed and even hoped that husband had gotten her for me for Christmas. I was hoping that he was keeping her at his mother's house but that wasn't the case, she was gone and with someone else.

2 days before Christmas I went back to the petstore to buy some bunny stocking stuffers and there was Rosie in the glass enclosure! She was returned to the store for being "too unfriendly". I brought her home with me where she remained "unfriendly" and very loved.

Rosie was nota cuddle bunny. She didn't even liked to be touched and let you know it when you tried but I actually liked that about her. She was so cranky it was comical. Although she didn't care for affection from people I hope in her last moments while my husband and I held her she found comfort and not fear.

We love you Rosie and we miss you!

Binky free baby!:angelandbunny:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 11, 2008)

I wanted to add that Rosie had 2 boyfriends Bernie and Louie that she loved very much. With the help of Bernie, Rosie oustedAlice out of their group so she could have the boys to herself. Rosie had the best binkies. She could jump so high in the air it was amazing. She was always "chinning" me and now I treasure those memories. I just wanted everyone to know that although she acted cranky I believeshe was happy living with us and we will all miss her terribly.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 11, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to Rosie . . .

Pam


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## BSAR (Aug 12, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. Such a sweet tribute.

RIP Rosie. :hearts:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 12, 2008)

What a lovely tribute to Rosie. I am so pleased you accepted her for the way she was, unlike her first owners. She was obviously very loved, not only by you, but (judging by the photo) by 'her' boys as well!

Sleep well, Rosie!

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 12, 2008)

I am so very very sorry that you lot her so suddenly.....................:bigtears:


----------



## Jenk (Aug 16, 2008)

Clearly, you were the right family for Rosie; not many people would take in, much less be happy with, a more standoffish pet. But you appreciated Rosieand allowed her tojust be herself, which is one of the kindest things that we can do for anyone. Rosie surely loved you for loving her as-is. And I'm betting that she did find comfort in her last moments with you, rather than fear. 

Jenk


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 17, 2008)

That tribute is beautiful and a poignant reminder that all pets should be loved for who they are.

Binky free Rosie :rainbow:

May the happy memories of Rosie give you strength at this time ink iris:

Jo xx


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words. My husband just picked up Rosie's ashes so now she's back home with us. I still can't believe she's gone.


----------

